# is it necessary to get a facial



## maiho (Feb 29, 2004)

Is it a waste of money to go to go get a facial or is it necessary and worth it. I mean if you buy products and do it at home, is it equivalent. I have an urge to go get a facial cuz i think it would help my skin. Please give me some advice before i go and blow $50. Also, i notice that a few people here are from the so cal area so if you know of a good place, please give me the suggestions.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 29, 2004)

I used to get facials done regularly when I lived in Finland because they were cheaper and over there it's more in common to do than having your nails done. My skin was really good back then so I don't know if it was because of the facials or the products I was using or just the fact that my skin happened to be different back then. Now that I live here in the US I've only had a facial done once and yes my skin felt nice afterwards but I don't think it's a necessity. I think it's a waste of money. You can buy all the nice masks and do it at home yourself and get the same results. I'm not even convinced that the extractions that they do are that good for your skin. My friend swears by the spa called Skin Deep in Huntington Beach. Check out www.e-skindeep.com I've been there when they had a drawing during X-mas time and the spa was really nice. I've never had a facial there but it seemed like a nice place.


----------



## maiho (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey, Thanks for the site. It's too expensive for me right now cuz im a poor college student.




But u know what i think. I think it's the so cal water that's giving us skin problems. I've lived in northern cal all my life and i had almost perfect skin until i moved to so cal about 3 years ago for college. Ever since i lived here, the water has been making me so dry and i break out regularly and it's irritating me. I used to not wear foundation only when i go out on the weekends, but now i wear it almost on a daily basis. My skin is at the worst condition ever in my life, and i dont know what's going on. Maybe it's the stress of college life, but i don't feel stressed. i get all my stuff done and i feel pretty calm most of the time. I work out 5 days a week so i don't know what could be wrong. If anyone has any skin advice, please help. I'm dying. ahhh

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I used to get facials done regularly when I lived in Finland because they were cheaper and over there it's more in common to do than having your nails done. My skin was really good back then so I don't know if it was because of the facials or the products I was using or just the fact that my skin happened to be different back then. Now that I live here in the US I've only had a facial done once and yes my skin felt nice afterwards but I don't think it's a necessity. I think it's a waste of money. You can buy all the nice masks and do it at home yourself and get the same results. I'm not even convinced that the extractions that they do are that good for your skin. My friend swears by the spa called Skin Deep in Huntington Beach. Check out www.e-skindeep.com I've been there when they had a drawing during X-mas time and the spa was really nice. I've never had a facial there but it seemed like a nice place.


----------



## Tinydancer (Mar 1, 2004)

*Speaking as a former Esthetician facials are not 'necessary' per se. I get a facial about every 6 weeks because I like the results. Yeah you can do it at home and get good results but I love to have it done for me.



*

Originally Posted by *maiho* Is it a waste of money to go to go get a facial or is it necessary and worth it. I mean if you buy products and do it at home, is it equivalent. I have an urge to go get a facial cuz i think it would help my skin. Please give me some advice before i go and blow $50. Also, i notice that a few people here are from the so cal area so if you know of a good place, please give me the suggestions.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2004)

Maybe you are right that the weather and water etc here in the Southern California might be bad for the skin...I've never had as many skin problems either until the last couple of years. My whole life growing up in Finland my skin was completely different (other than my teenage years but even then my skin wasn't that bad). Now I get breakouts just like that. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Mz LaLa (Mar 2, 2004)

I've heard there isn't much of an effect on skin unless you have them done regulary. Otherwise they are just a nice treat for skin.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Mar 4, 2004)

I also think that the hard water in socal is awful for skin and hair! My hair was much easier to comb when I lived in norcal.

Anyway, I had a facial recently at my local Origins counter. It was a special event, and I think they've been doing it once a month, and it was free!! I did buy a couple of skincare products, since I needed a few things. But the MA's are really nice, and not pushy. They usually give me a few samples even if I don't buy anything. (I go to the Origins counter at Nordstrom-Brea Mall, but might be worth checking other counters).

Also, the Pure Beauty in Fullerton is doing a special on facials--for $45 you'll get a facial, eyebrow waxing, and a starter kit of dermalogica products (4-5 travel sizes I think). It seemed like a good deal, but I'm not sure how long it's going to last. I was there on Sunday, so not sure how limited the offer is. I didn't take advantage of it, since I had just gotten the Origins facial. Just figured I'd pass on the info if it helps anyone





Originally Posted by *maiho* Hey, Thanks for the site. It's too expensive for me right now cuz im a poor college student.



But u know what i think. I think it's the so cal water that's giving us skin problems. I've lived in northern cal all my life and i had almost perfect skin until i moved to so cal about 3 years ago for college. Ever since i lived here, the water has been making me so dry and i break out regularly and it's irritating me. I used to not wear foundation only when i go out on the weekends, but now i wear it almost on a daily basis. My skin is at the worst condition ever in my life, and i dont know what's going on. Maybe it's the stress of college life, but i don't feel stressed. i get all my stuff done and i feel pretty calm most of the time. I work out 5 days a week so i don't know what could be wrong. If anyone has any skin advice, please help. I'm dying. ahhh


----------

